
If seniors wealthier than ever, why discounts? - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/08/BUNP1LRN7V.DTL&tsp=1
======
bdfh42
Customer acquisition often has a high cost. Identifying a group as "senior
citizen" and offering a discount is just another such cost.

You see "student discount" at least as often. It is not about giving a "gift"
to the students but making an offer to a self identifying group. Otherwise it
is a hard and costly marketing slog reaching individual consumers.

------
jqueryin
I'm in a joking mood:

 _Because they're cheap and everyone still wants their business._

Joking aside, we're all quite familiar with the distribution of wealth here in
the US of A. The top 1% isn't going to account for 99% of purchases at IHOP.

I guess the fact they're discussing the median value makes my previous
statements moot. Still funny.

~~~
bediger
You beat me to it. I was going to note that in my experience, a lot of folks
that fit the "senior discount" age bracket make a hobby, or even a lifestyle,
out of cheapness. My parents and my in-laws certainly do.

